# CIC form question



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

In the question where it asks you if you are married or are in a common law relationship I am not sure what to wirte, I have a GF who I live with and have been with for 1 year 6 months, however she is applying seperately for the visa so would I be best to just leave it blank?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> In the question where it asks you if you are married or are in a common law relationship I am not sure what to wirte, I have a GF who I live with and have been with for 1 year 6 months, however she is applying seperately for the visa so would I be best to just leave it blank?


What, are you ashamed of living common-law? There is nothing to be gained by not telling it as it is, for both you and GF. The Gov't of Canada stays out of bedrooms.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Its not that I am ashamed its just because she's applying seperately I thought it might be best to leave it out, however I have now read that common-law is if you have been living together for 1 year+ we have only been living together for 8 months.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Its not that I am ashamed its just because she's applying seperately I thought it might be best to leave it out, however I have now read that common-law is if you have been living together for 1 year+ we have only been living together for 8 months.


If you're living common-law you must declare it or there is a lie on your application.
You and your OH can submit separate applications provided you both qualify individually fore whatever visa(s) you're applying for. Notwithstanding, you should both declare your common-law status on your applications.


----------



## Cdaniels1987 (Apr 24, 2011)

Are you sure we should declare it even if we have been living together for under a year? I have read on other forums that you should only declare it if you have been living together for 1 year+


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Cdaniels1987 said:


> Are you sure we should declare it even if we have been living together for under a year? I have read on other forums that you should only declare it if you have been living together for 1 year+


By any definition, living unmarried in a marital type relationship is called "common-law", whether it is one month or one year.


----------

